

Show HN: Phynix, a Physics Sandbox with Unix-like Commands - mion
https://github.com/mion/phynix

======
jkbran
This is pretty cool. It would be awesome though if you could manipulate the
objects with Javascript directly, that would make it a lot easier to build
more complex things.

~~~
mion
Thanks! Yea actually that's how it worked at first, it'd just eval your input,
but now I'm trying to come up with a better/cleaner solution that doesn't
involve writing a mini bashscript interpreter :)

